# First time touring spain



## 108091 (Nov 4, 2007)

we are taking ferry to bilbao early jan and hopefully taking a leisurely trip down to almeria via tarragona and down eat coast ,got 2 months to play with,looking for help finding stopover between bilbao and zaragoza anybody help.....bazza1


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

bazza1 said:


> we are taking ferry to bilbao early jan and hopefully taking a leisurely trip down to almeria via tarragona and down eat coast ,got 2 months to play with,looking for help finding stopover between bilbao and zaragoza anybody help.....bazza1


Hi bazzal,

I can't help much with the planning aspect, but if there is room for one more, I'll gladly help out in any other way, ie, driving, washing up, fetching the water, emptying the waste, etc, etc. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Have a good trip, (jammy sods).

Jock.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Jock

we will be heading that way in late Jan if you want to stow away. Not been before Bazza so cannot offer advice


stew


----------



## 108091 (Nov 4, 2007)

JockandRita said:


> bazza1 said:
> 
> 
> > we are taking ferry to bilbao early jan and hopefully taking a leisurely trip down to almeria via tarragona and down eat coast ,got 2 months to play with,looking for help finding stopover between bilbao and zaragoza anybody help.....bazza1
> ...


will let you know if vacancy arises, bazza1


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks Stew and bazza,

Two possible opportunities to head south in January, Brilliant. 

I am just wondering what Rita has got sorted for herself whilst I am away. :wink: :wink: :wink: 

Jock.


----------



## 108091 (Nov 4, 2007)

i think stew is trying to pinch my new butler lol ,bazza1


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I don't think there are any? You dock early so why don't you make Taragonna and the East Coast your first stop. It should not take you much longer than 6 hours on the motorway and there are plenty of sites open on the coast. My favourite is Camping Playa Montroig near Cambrils. A bit pricy but very nice and with a heated pool.

peedee


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I have found one near Logrono, and it appears to be open all year.
See >here<

peedee


----------



## arty23 (May 20, 2005)

Well positioned site at Haro just off the motorway a short walk into town about 70 miles from Bilbao,unfortunately like an earlier post the site is closed over xmas reopens jan9 I think.


----------

